# Public Land bird



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Killed on tuesday


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats nice looking bird


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

looks like he is banded?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Nice turk traphunter! You don't look very happy in the picture?!?!


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

congrats. gonna be giving it a try myself tomorrow morning.


----------

